# Fermented Vegetables



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Does anyone make these? Do you add additional probiotic cultures beyond what the vegetables will create?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

wow, I didn't know you could ferment veggies, do you feed it to the dogs?

I ferment my chicken food sometimes,,I do add a probiotic to that, along with grains, sunflower seeds, and I mix up alot of the organic bob's mill stuff, (polenta, grains etc)


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

For the dog?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> wow, I didn't know you could ferment veggies, do you feed it to the dogs?
> 
> I ferment my chicken food sometimes,,I do add a probiotic to that, along with grains, sunflower seeds, and I mix up alot of the organic bob's mill stuff, (polenta, grains etc)


Diane, yes you did. Sauerkraut and pickles come to mind


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> wow, I didn't know you could ferment veggies, do you feed it to the dogs?
> 
> I ferment my chicken food sometimes,,I do add a probiotic to that, along with grains, sunflower seeds, and I mix up alot of the organic bob's mill stuff, (polenta, grains etc)


That's my plan  Google it. Good stuff!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Jax!
I just read this last week on the Mercola site!
"And fermented vegetables not only provide a wider variety of beneficial bacteria than probiotic supplements, they also provide far more of them. About the highest level of colony-forming units you’ll find in human probiotic supplements is 10 billion. But fermented veggies produced by probiotic starter cultures can produce 10 _trillion_ colony-forming units of bacteria. That means one human serving size of fermented veggies provides the same benefit as an entire bottle of high-potency probiotics."

Fermented Vegetables Are the Ultimate Superfood
How to Turn Ordinary Vegetables into Superfoods

Hope this helps!
Moms


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Interesting, very interesting.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Very interesting information! Thanks for sharing Momto2GSDs!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks MomtoGSD's! I'll listen to it later. I usually skip over the videos. So I wonder how to use a starter with canine appropriate flora


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

You are so welcome! 
I'm just looking into this myself for the first time!

"Some dogs will eat anything, so you can just add some fermented vegetables to their regular food, and they’ll do fine. Other dogs are more cautious, and they may want nothing to do with this strange new food you’re offering! Whatever your pet’s attitude, it’s important to introduce fermented veggies gradually and in small quantities.
If your pet is slow to accept new foods, try *starting with a teeny, tiny amount -- as little as half a teaspoon mixed in with his regular food. If he eats it, then try increasing the amount a little each day until you’re up to around 1 to 3 teaspoons a day for every 20 pounds of body weight.* It’s important to honor your pet’s pace of acceptance for this new food. It’s definitely strange tasting, so if your pet doesn’t like it, don’t force it." Here is the whole article: Fermented Vegetables for Pets: A Potent Cancer Fighter


Moms


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What I really need to know is if there is a starter with canine appropriate flora. Can a canine probiotic be added to the brine.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes -- sauerkraut excellent source of lactic acid .

dandelion root and leaves - "kimchi" you can buy Home Wholefoods should have them - and my friend makes several fermented vegetable mixes available at Waldorf market -- also raw fermented creamy cashew kefir which I love -- here is Oli About us

who used to drive around in a Trabant in her homeland ! 
(had some laughs over that)

I had two cases of her fermented vegetables for the dogs .


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No other input on additional probiotics and how to add them?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Never mind. Found it

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2013/06/01/fermented-vegetables.aspx



> I recommend using two of our Complete Probiotic Capsules for every quart of fermented vegetables as that is very close to what our final culture will be.


http://ajcn.nutrition.org/content/73/2/374s.full


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I love kimchi! I've been looking for a very good kimchi recipe that doesn't use fish sauce (which I won't eat). A lot of the prepared kimchi that's ready-made has the fish sauce in it, so I want to make it from scratch for the dogs and _me._

The local korean grocer sells the right kind of cabbage (savoy, I think), and the chile. It's on my "to do" lists for my next holiday break. 

Who's got a good recipe?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a book called Wild Frementation by Sandor Ellix Katz .

They tell you how to make beers , wines and meads, 
miso and tempeh , vegetable krauts and kimchis , yogurt and cheese , sourdough breads .

For a while I was making kefir and yogurt and the occasional sauerkraut .

got lazy about it because we have a large Russian community and you can go there and get fermented cabbage and pickles and apples straight out of the barrel.

kefir - and fermented dairy products easily available in the mid-Eastern shops - one I love is like a buttermilk -- 

The book is actually excellent for other reasons -- it discusses how we in our western culture want to eradicate pathogenic bacteria , and that , although it definitely has its place , as a practice it is not sustainable .
They discuss microbiodiversity .

Here is an excerpt from page 11 "bacteria are prokaryotes"
and then the biologists explain how they incorporate DNA from the environment into themselves . 
Kimmons PhD in nutrition University California continues with saying that these prokaryotes are the master engineers of our complexity . We are in mutually beneficial and mutually dependent relationships with these and many different microbes . We are symbiotic , inextricably woven together in a complex pattern far beyond our capacity to comprehend completely ."

anyone that thinks you can't disturb the "terrain" of gut flora , or that probiotics don't matter - get the book and have a think . 

on page 41 they provide a "recipe" for sauerkraut 

here it is copied 

timeframe : 1 to 4 weeks (or more)

special equipment:

ceramic crock or food grade plastic bucket
one gallon / 4 litre capacity or greater 

plate that fits inside crock or bucket

one gallon/4 litre jugs filled with water (or a scrubbed and boiled rock) (a weight)

cloth cover (such as a pillow case or towel)

Ingredients (for 1 gallon/4 litres):

5 pounds / 2 kilograms cabbage
3 tablespoons/45 millilitres sea salt

Process:

1. chop or grate cabbage finely or coarsely , with or without hearts, however you like it . I love to mix green and red cabbage to end up with bright pink kraut .

2. sprinkle salt on the cabbage as you go . The salt pulls water out of the cabbage (through osmosis)

and so on and so on for a full 10 points in the process.

Wild Fermentation: The Flavor, Nutrition, and Craft of Live-Culture Foods Book by Sandor Ellix Katz | Trade Paperback | chapters.indigo.ca


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Fermented veges were successful!

I made

cabbage and sweet potatoes
Beets and summer squash/zucchini
cabbage and summersquash/zucchini and sweet peppers

the cabbage and sweet potatoes aren't bad! Even I liked them! Seger didn't inhale them like he does everything else but did clean his bowl. Jax ate it out of my hand but did eat it. And then Seger did clean up on her bowl.

I just made them all in quart jars covered with a cabbage leaf. So now the question is, can I take the leaf off when I put them in the fridge? Or do I leave it on until I use the veges?


----------

